# Aerial pics of Toronto...



## tigermike (May 5, 2006)

I'm quite happy to be proven wrong......but..... aerial/street level whatever...it looks flat and bland.....Paris, New York, Chicago and Sydney all look very 'picturesque' from the air.......


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

tigermike said:


> I'm quite happy to be proven wrong......but..... aerial/street level whatever...it looks flat and bland.....Paris, New York, Chicago and Sydney all look very 'picturesque' from the air.......


How can you judge street level from aerial shots?


----------



## tigermike (May 5, 2006)

Skybean said:


> How can you judge street level from aerial shots?


Like I said...I'm quite happy to be proven wrong.


----------



## Don B. (Nov 19, 2005)

No, Phoenix looks bland from the air. Not Toronto. See:












--don


----------



## KGB (Sep 12, 2002)

"aerial/street level whatever...it looks flat and bland.....Paris, New York, Chicago and Sydney all look very 'picturesque' from the air"


With the exception of Sydney...Toronto would be less flat or bland than any of those cities. Toronto's topography and built form varies wildly...kinda the excact opposite of "bland".








"Like I said...I'm quite happy to be proven wrong."


No...I think you are much happier trolling the thread.







KGB


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

How does Sydney look "picturesque" from an aerial shot? Paris looks
"picturesque"... I'm not sure I would say postcards of Sydney display that.
There seems to be an assumption that Density=Beauty. Not always
the case... there are cities that are extremely densely built up, but 
not always particularily attractive. What really makes a city charming
and liveable is a mix of tall buildings and some domestic scale ones as well.
Here is an example of what I mean... this picture was taken last night from
the Paramount Theatre... note the nice mix of Victorian brick structures in
the neighbourhood not far from the business section. Sure these could be demolished
and a new highrise built... but would be automatically an improvement? No.


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

mic said:


> Lovely pictures....I thought it was bigger though...there is only one large cluster.


lol.. how much larger do you want??

And guess what.. the other clusters _aren't in the photos_.


----------



## InTheBeach (Apr 20, 2006)

JoeBBQ said:


> Not even close to Chicago, but it may be getting close to San Francisco.


"Watch out Chicago" is a lame comment. Your response is equally lame.

Toronto is a city on the rise. There is no reason to benchmark it, or put it in its place.


----------



## Andy.\\ (Mar 16, 2006)

i really like the first one


----------



## rousseau (Nov 4, 2005)

The passive-aggressive act by Toronto forumers never changes. The dialogue may vary, but the basic plot goes like this: 

Non-Torontonian: Toronto is so cool! I love Toronto!

Torontonian: Aw schucks, thanks. You're...you're telling the truth, right? I mean, people in other parts of the world think Toronto is a good city, right? Or, at least, a major city. Right? I mean, we're known around the world. Right? Yes, of course we are. Toronto is world class. Everyone loves Toronto. Heh heh.

Another non-Torontonian: I don't know...Toronto doesn't look all that interesting to me in these pictures.

Torontonian: Picturesque happens on the ground. Not a mile in the sky. You obviously know nothing about Toronto. You're a troll. Toronto is clearly the greatest city in the world. How can you not like it? You're an asshole.


----------



## JoeBBQ (Jun 4, 2006)

InTheBeach said:


> "Watch out Chicago" is a lame comment. Your response is equally lame.


Most people when calling something " lame" usually have enough sense and insight to say why. Apparantly you don't. 

Toronto is catching up to the San Francisco Bay Area in number of high-rises. 
What part of that DON'T you understand?

Toronto is the place to do business in Canada... enough.
Most people, other than Canadians would never want to visit it.
It has no natural or topographical beauty. No mountains, ocean or great weather. It's not a scenic or beautiful city and while it is cosmopolitan, it doesn't offer a single thing that most Americans cities already offer X10.

Let's enjoy the pics and cut back on the insecurity "eh" Toronto forumers?


----------



## mic (Jun 27, 2004)

I wasnt starting shit. Melbourne is much smaller than Toronto, but to me I assumed Toronto was bigger and more dense than what is depicted in these photos. That is not to say it isnt dense....its just that I assumed it was more on the scale of NYC or Chicago. TO might have more highrises than Chicago but it has less imapct...MY OPINION...LETS NOT GET TOUCHY.


----------



## LordMandeep (Apr 10, 2006)

"Most people, other than Canadians would never want to visit it."

shouldn't make comments like that if you really dont know. There is still many americans who travel here and i see many more tourists from Europe and Asia.


I don't think Toronto is a NY but its easily tops in Canada (in terms of importance,size,population and knownledge throughout the world) and most people including me think thats great.


----------



## mic (Jun 27, 2004)

^^
We hear about Montreal as well...we regularly see the Montreal comedy festival and know that it held the Olympic Games and that it is French Speaking.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

The difference is that there is a significant amount of highrise buildings outside of the shots here both at North York City Centre and Scarborough Town Centre (good enough to challenge some smaller towns on their own). There is more than one highrise node in the city. These complement other sparsely scattered highrises throughout the city.

Highrise buildings in suburban areas are quite popular here.




JoeBBQ said:


> Toronto is catching up to the San Francisco Bay Area in number of high-rises.
> What part of that DON'T you understand?


Why would you compare the San Francisco Bay Area to Toronto? What is the population of the SF Bay Area and the land area of this? This area includes MULTIPLE cities (i.e. San Francisco, Oakland, San Jose, Fremont). Even then I question if the Bay Area has more highrises.


----------



## LordMandeep (Apr 10, 2006)

true the city has one significant cluster of buildings up in far north place some of its suburbs have significant size buildings in the north.One will soon have a 170m building. Plus there are small clusters of like 5-10 buildings in different areas of the city. Also many buildings are built right along the main street in the city.


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

Some more recent aerials. They are taken from a closer angle and so look more impressive.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

rousseau said:


> The passive-aggressive act by Toronto forumers never changes. The dialogue may vary, but the basic plot goes like this:
> 
> Non-Torontonian: Toronto is so cool! I love Toronto!
> 
> ...


Ah... well, if it isn't rousseau, of "Southern Ontario"... haven't heard your
anti-Toronto trolling in ages. Not since the old City vs City. How are things
going in... now where was it you "live"? Was it... Waterloo?


----------



## Canuck (Sep 11, 2002)

JoeBBQ said:


> Most people when calling something " lame" usually have enough sense and insight to say why. Apparantly you don't.
> 
> Toronto is catching up to the San Francisco Bay Area in number of high-rises.
> What part of that DON'T you understand?
> ...


Do you act this childish on purpose or is it a natural talent?


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Strange, if these pictures were of any other city, people would just appreciate and enjoy them. They are amazing pix, and acting like a 
10 year old only makes people look foolish.


----------



## MplsTodd (Apr 13, 2005)

Great aerials of a great city! I think the city is impressive from aerial, skyline and streetscape perspectives. My wife, kids and I are looking forward to seeing Toronto again in about 5 weeks. 

The one weakness in the skyline is that the tallest towers are bunched so closely together (within about a two by two block area). I was trying to picture what the Toronto skyline would be like if a 70-story tower (or two) were built in Midtown (at Bloor) or around College/Carlton. 

From a streetscape perspective, the vitality and density of the large central core are particularly impressive.


----------



## Vic01 (May 13, 2006)

I agree the first batch of pics looked a little bleak and I was looking for the density we hear about so often. The second batch of pics is more like it. BTW both Toronto & Montreal have excellent reputations for lifestyle and culture in Melbourne. Great town!


----------



## softee (Mar 6, 2003)

Ok, regarding that comment about Toronto catching up the SF -- Toronto has waaaaay more hi-rises than the SF Bay area. Just sayin!


----------



## KGB (Sep 12, 2002)

"Toronto is catching up to the San Francisco Bay Area in number of high-rises.
What part of that DON'T you understand? "


The whole thing....Toronto has nearly double the highrises of Chicago...SF doesn't even register. The only thing that needs to catch up...is YOU.








"Most people, other than Canadians would never want to visit it."

International tourist numbers would disagree with that statement. Hell, forget visiting...look at how many people want to immigrate here every year.








" it doesn't offer a single thing that most Americans cities already offer X10."


Yea right...even NYC can't do the X10 thing....other american cities don't stand a chance.






"Let's enjoy the pics and cut back on the insecurity "eh" Toronto forumers? "


So in other words, you are suggesting we ignore the trolls like you, who can't see to follow that advice?

Aren't mods supposed to weed out these people? You know...that kind of crap on their 4th post on the forum is a dead givaway don't ya think?







KGB


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

The best shots of Toronto Ive ever seen. However, its a pity that the CBD is cut off from the waterfront by the massive railwaylines and bypasses. Toronto could have had a great waterfront like Chicago's.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

harkerb said:


> The best shots of Toronto Ive ever seen. However, its a pity that the CBD is cut off from the waterfront by the massive railwaylines and bypasses. Toronto could have had a great waterfront like Chicago's.


Is this the Chicago waterfront that you are talking about? I think if you look
very closely you will see it is also cut off from the waterfront at some point.
What is done is done, and cities must do the best to rectify mistakes... even
Chicago.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Vic01 said:


> I agree the first batch of pics looked a little bleak and I was looking for the density we hear about so often. The second batch of pics is more like it. BTW both Toronto & Montreal have excellent reputations for lifestyle and culture in Melbourne. Great town!


The first pix looked a little bleak? What pictures are you talking about?
You think that is bleak??!! :eek2:


----------



## JoeBBQ (Jun 4, 2006)

KGB said:


> "Toronto is catching up to the San Francisco Bay Area in number of high-rises.
> What part of that DON'T you understand? "
> 
> The whole thing....Toronto has nearly double the highrises of Chicago...SF doesn't even register. The only thing that needs to catch up...is YOU.
> ...


One would think after thousands of posts even a ***** like you would be able to use the quote feature.... guess you're on some sort of learning curve.

Using numerical figures from some skyscraper website to compare the actual cities of Toronto and San Francisco is stupid. Get out of Canada for once in your life and visit some actual cities and you won't have to "look up" on some skyscraper nerd site how many skyscrapers are in a city to know the difference. San Francisco blows away anything Toronto will ever do. It is a beautiful, creative, world-class city. Toronto will always just be "the best city in Canada". That's all. Weed THAT out you worthless Canadian ****.

Nobody in the US would want to visit Toronto when we could visit Seattle, NY, SF, Philly, Boston, Miami, Chicago, cities with creativity/beauty/soul, etc.


----------



## reginaguy (Oct 19, 2005)

JoeBBQ said:


> One would think after thousands of posts even a moron like you would be able to use the quote feature.... guess you're on some sort of learning curve.
> 
> Comparing the number of highrises from some skyscraper website between actual cities of Toronto and San Francisco is something only a fuckface like you would say. get out of Canada once in your life and visit some cities, you won't have to "look up" on some skyscraper nerd site how many skyscrapers are in a city to know the difference. San Francisco blows away anything Toronto will ever do. It is a world class city. Toronto will always be simply the best city in Canada. That's all. Weed THAT out you worthless Canadian moron.
> 
> Nobody in the US to visit Toronto when we could visit Seattle, NY, SF, Philly, Boston, Miami, Chicago, cities with creativity/beauty/soul, etc.


For someone preaching about insecurity, you sure are a spaz. What are you freaking out for? Toronto is actually a really nice city, you've obviously never been there. Get a life you troll


----------



## Pkiritha (Jan 11, 2005)

HAHAA, lol this thread is about TORONTO!!! GREAT PICS DON!!Anyways, it is quite clear that TORONTO has way more highrises then San Francisco, i dont know how that is even debatable.

Toronto is not simply the best city in canada, it is one of the best city's in the world, thats a fact. GET OVER IT!

PIC from the density thread:


































Tell me, you dont think thats dense? :cheers:


----------



## Vic01 (May 13, 2006)

"The first pix looked a little bleak? What pictures are you talking about?" 
Sorry, I didn't see much greenery etc in the first batch. Melbourne is surrounded by extensive gardens etc. The second batch of pix was a more pleasant mix. BTW I'm a big TO booster although I've never been - was stuck in Vancouver for way too long and couldn't make it over (Don't hate me because I'm Melburnian). Anyhoo!


----------



## doady (May 23, 2004)

Holy shit people, grow up. These are great pics, Don B. Seriously I can't believe some of the responses in this thread.


----------



## tigermike (May 5, 2006)

ahhh finally some pics to prove me wrong...the first batch really are grim but the last batch the city does look beautiful...I admit it!


----------



## KGB (Sep 12, 2002)

"One would think after thousands of posts even a ***** like you would be able to use the quote feature.... guess you're on some sort of learning curve. Weed THAT out you worthless Canadian ****.


Speaking of learning curves, your 5th post is even better than your 4th. If you haven't figured out this is the kind of behavior not tolerated on the forum, then I doubt there will be a 10th.







"Using numerical figures from some skyscraper website to compare the actual cities of Toronto and San Francisco is stupid. "


And not using any facts to make numerical comparisons of Toronto and SF is even stupider. 

That's about all the troll feeding I will be doing....not that this thread is going to last much longer anyway.





KGB


----------



## InTheBeach (Apr 20, 2006)

JoeBBQ said:


> Most people when calling something " lame" usually have enough sense and insight to say why. Apparantly you don't.
> 
> Toronto is catching up to the San Francisco Bay Area in number of high-rises.
> What part of that DON'T you understand?
> ...


It is with pleasure that I regularly mock "Toronto Cheerleaders" because it does come off as insecurity. Since all human beings are insecure, it should come as no surprise that civic insecurity exists as well. It is too bad that people from all corners of the globe on this forum regularly display such insecurity. And insecurity goes both ways. It can be defensive or offensive.

There is not question that Toronto is on the rise and deserves respect. People who put it down are revealing their own insecurities.

Having traveled America extensively, I have a pretty good idea about where things stand.

The world is a beautiful place, with countless wonderful cities. There is not need to put any of them down (except for suburbs -- that is a personal passion of mine  ).

Enjoy the pics...


----------



## tigermike (May 5, 2006)

InTheBeach said:


> It is with pleasure that I regularly mock "Toronto Cheerleaders" because it does come off as insecurity. Since all human beings are insecure, it should come as no surprise that civic insecurity exists as well. It is too bad that people from all corners of the globe on this forum regularly display such insecurity. And insecurity goes both ways. It can be defensive or offensive.
> 
> There is not question that Toronto is on the rise and deserves respect. People who put it down are revealing their own insecurities.
> 
> ...


oh right...and what you say goes...is that it?


----------



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)

mic said:


> I wasnt starting shit. Melbourne is much smaller than Toronto, but to me I assumed Toronto was bigger and more dense than what is depicted in these photos. That is not to say it isnt dense....its just that I assumed it was more on the scale of NYC or Chicago. TO might have more highrises than Chicago but it has less imapct...MY OPINION...LETS NOT GET TOUCHY.


Yes well you got the expected outcome. We're now on the 3rd page of bickering.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

tigermike said:


> ahhh finally some pics to prove me wrong...the first batch really are grim but the last batch the city does look beautiful...I admit it!


You are from Melbourne, too, aren't you TigerMike? I am surprised how grim
and bleak and non-dense Toronto appears to Melburnians!


----------



## InTheBeach (Apr 20, 2006)

tigermike said:


> oh right...and what you say goes...is that it?


Enjoy the pics...


----------



## bunt_q (Jul 29, 2003)

For those of us who know nothing about Toronto, let me say this - the less most of you forumers speak, the more positive an image most of us will have of your city. The pics speak for themselves... Your babble about Chicago, San Fran, greatness, etc etc... makes you sound liek a city with a massive inferiority complex. Insecurity is not flattering!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Why not just let the negativity drop, and enjoy the pictures? Someone went to a great deal of trouble and expense to take them, and post them and I doubt if any of us enjoy seeing this degrade into a boring City vs City trollfest!


----------



## northern italian (Sep 12, 2002)

You are to blame said:


> Some more recent aerials. They are taken from a closer angle and so look more impressive.


Hey, it's the Huron lake in the far background ? 

Beautiful photo, and nice zoom


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

JoeBBQ said:


> Most people when calling something " lame" usually have enough sense and insight to say why. Apparantly you don't.
> 
> Toronto is catching up to the San Francisco Bay Area in number of high-rises.
> What part of that DON'T you understand?
> ...


Nice... couldn't resist putting down the city, and then you tell us to stop being insecure. To top it off, you're entirely wrong. 

I'll tell you what insecurity is: every 10th American forumer who sees pics of Toronto for the first time who simply must slander the city because it can't possibly be as good as anything in the USofA.



> Nobody in the US would want to visit Toronto when we could visit Seattle, NY, SF, Philly, Boston, Miami, Chicago, cities with creativity/beauty/soul, etc.


Speak for yourself.. it's your loss. Realize that you're living with the grand assumption that TO has nothing to offer, when in fact it offers as much, and even more than some of those cities you've listed. Ignorance is excusable, but not when delivered so arrogantly.


----------



## bboy_u (Oct 5, 2005)

Toronto boosters make me sick. You bring shame to all of us with REAL civic pride. 
People who quote highrise numbers like it's the bible make me sick.
People who make broad, sweeping statements on cities yet have never set foot in them make me sick.
Toronto boosters who think we have a skyline size relative to Chicago must either be disillusioned, have a compensation issue, or never visited Chicago. I was there last week and the skyline is HUGE. I repeat HUGE. This comparison makes me sick as well. (It's waterfront also makes ours look like absolute crap)

I love coming on to this website so I can look at nice pics of Toronto and other cities, but when I have to read this bullsh!t about which city is bigger and badder and better, it makes me sick. I seriously feel ashamed to be a Torontonian sometimes.

As much as I love my city, I have to come to terms with the fact that not everyone will love it equally or even like it at all. Once people understand that and accept that then the REAL TROLLING will disappear. Trolls make me sick.

Right now I am very ill from all the sickness I feel...

By the way the pics are awesome....


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

northern italian said:


> Hey, it's the Huron lake in the far background ?
> 
> Beautiful photo, and nice zoom


that's lake simcoe in the background, lake huron is much further. Here is a map


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

You are to blame said:


> that's lake simcoe in the background, lake huron is much further. Here is a map


You're orientation is correct, however Lake Simcoe is much too far to be visible in that pic... it's just the horizon.


----------



## mikep (Apr 7, 2005)

MplsTodd said:


> I was trying to picture what the Toronto skyline would be like if a 70-story tower (or two) were built in Midtown (at Bloor) or around College/Carlton.


Check it out in about 2 years and you'll see that ~70 story building at College


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

bboy_u said:


> Toronto boosters make me sick. You bring shame to all of us with REAL civic pride.
> People who quote highrise numbers like it's the bible make me sick.
> People who make broad, sweeping statements on cities yet have never set foot in them make me sick.
> Toronto boosters who think we have a skyline size relative to Chicago must either be disillusioned, have a compensation issue, or never visited Chicago. I was there last week and the skyline is HUGE. I repeat HUGE. This comparison makes me sick as well. (It's waterfront also makes ours look like absolute crap)
> ...


Why don't you just let the negativity die, instead of trying to whip it all up
into a frenzy? Just let the bitchfest end, and maybe people can enjoy these great photos. I wouldn't be surprised if this guy never bothers to post pictures again because of all the trolling.


----------



## LordMandeep (Apr 10, 2006)

omg! Some People say NY sucks. When i went there i was like how can anyone say this city sucks. However i know some people just have opinions. 
Its all opinions, like i know Montreal is a great city however because of an incident (i wish not to talk about) i will likely have a somewhat negative opinion of that city.

Now about the talk about Toronto having more skyscrapers then Toronto is misleading. Toronto has a higher count because it has many many more tall apartment building in its suburbs. However Chigaco has many more Skyscrapers or actual tall big buildings in its downtown. 
Plus that is not the lake in the pic. Thore are the big hills that surround the Greater Toronto area. 

Toronto is biggest in Canada and may beat many american cities but it does not match to Chigaco or New york.However its growing and as a city grows bigger like Chigaco its becomes more known.


----------



## softee (Mar 6, 2003)

It's hilarious how threatened some people are by Toronto -- and the ridiculous comments they make in order to make them feel better about their own city totally blow my mind, man!


----------



## LordMandeep (Apr 10, 2006)

well it makes sense.

Many Toronto people were getting threatned by Calgary, even though i don't see why. 

I think some thought all the office towers were going to go empty in Toronto. Calgary office space is even more expensive (well i heard its expensive) and that should stop the big companies in the office towers here in Toronto to go to Calgary. 

Also many people in Montreal started putting down Toronto when Toronto surged ahead of it in the 80d's.


----------



## KGB (Sep 12, 2002)

That pic doesn't appeal zoomed at all....and yes, that's the Oak Rideges Morrain on the horizon...not a lake.

And I really wish the crowd who seem to think they have special rules for what Toronto posters can and cannot say when faced with trolling/incorrect statements would stop wasting thread space with such nonsense. 

You make me sick (oh sorry, that saying seems to have been Bogarted)





KGB


----------



## bboy_u (Oct 5, 2005)

You are right Taller.. I will stop venting... it's just frustrating sometimes.


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

JoeBBQ and I need to have an American to American talk. 

*whispers to Joe*

Shut. The. F*ck. Up. 

*pats Joe on the back*


----------



## mic (Jun 27, 2004)

*Delusions of Grandeur*

Why do many TO residents believe that there city is better than Chicago. 

I am no where near threated by Toronto because afterall Melbourne is a small city at the ass end of the world that really is going nowhere...I can admit that. But what annoys me most is that I feel as though TO forumers constantly BOAST and RAMBLE and tell us HOW DENSE...HOW BIG etc etc...you dont see a NYC density thread or a Chicago Density thread or a Sydney desnsity thread. I am over it to the point of no return. There are soo many Toronto threads on the main forum it makes me sick. It is a NICE CITY...nothing out of the ordinary..thankyou for the threads now its time to stop them. Its enough TO.


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

It's unfortunate that this thread has devolved into a pissing match about the merits of Toronto's skyline. This is just a photo thread. And these are great photos. Let's just enjoy the shots and leave the city v. city nonsense out of it.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Mic and Tigermike (of Melbourne)are actually the same person. So they are only one troll, not two. He is absolutely determined to ruin this thread.


----------



## mic (Jun 27, 2004)

Taller said:


> Mic and Tigermike are actually the same person. So they are only one troll, not two.
> He is absolutely determined to ruin this thread.


Just trying to put the Toronto skyline into perspective...it isnt really all that big or dense...it has heaps of 12+++ story towers spread throughout the suburbs. That though does not make a skyline.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

mic said:


> Just trying to put the Toronto skyline into perspective...it isnt really all that big or dense...it has heaps of 12+++ story towers spread throughout the suburbs. That though does not make a skyline.


No, you are trolling. You and your other fake profile Tigermike. Why do you
feel so threatened by Toronto? Still bitter about the City vs City days? LET IT GO, TROLL. Maybe a mod will check and find you have been making multiple profiles. You are the densest thing around.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

mic said:


> *Delusions of Grandeur*
> 
> Why do many TO residents believe that there city is better than Chicago.
> 
> I am no where near threated by Toronto because afterall Melbourne is a small city at the ass end of the world that really is going nowhere...I can admit that. But what annoys me most is that I feel as though TO forumers constantly BOAST and RAMBLE and tell us HOW DENSE...HOW BIG etc etc...you dont see a NYC density thread or a Chicago Density thread or a Sydney desnsity thread. I am over it to the point of no return. There are soo many Toronto threads on the main forum it makes me sick. It is a NICE CITY...nothing out of the ordinary..thankyou for the threads now its time to stop them. Its enough TO.


This is clearly trollish behaviour and thus should be a bannable offense.
You have to make this a Chicago vs. Toronto thread don't you? Disgusting.

If you don't want to see Toronto pictures, then don't click. Recognize the world "Toronto" and just don't click. On the other hand, if you want to start a Sydney density thread there's no one stopping you.


----------



## bunt_q (Jul 29, 2003)

Godot how old are you?


----------



## Godot (Sep 25, 2005)

bunt_q said:


> Godot how old are you?


go away kid you are bothering me. i completely missed this idiot first time i
read this thread



bennyboiler said:


> If you crybabies only wanted people to praise your city, rather than make innocent observations and put forward opinions, then you should make a note at the top of the page. There are 5 pages worth of whining over a simple semi-constructive observation, I mean he didn't come on here and go "TO sux" or something along those lines. Toughen up kids.


is this for real? do people write this s**t? wtf is this one from? kansas?

u got more pictures don b?


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

Godot said:


> is this for real? do people write this s**t? wtf is this one from? kansas?


You trying to start shit with Kansas?!?!?!


----------



## mic (Jun 27, 2004)

Godot said:


> is this for real? do people write this s**t? wtf is this one from? kansas?
> 
> u got more pictures don b?


You starting shit on Kansas...HOW DARE YOU???

What are you trying to say, that only crazy people come from Kansas??

Kanas is a nice city....and you dont like it...HOW DARE YOU HAVE A BAD OPINION OF KANSAS


----------



## Booyashako (Sep 11, 2002)

^^ Kansas is a state...


----------



## Hillis (Jan 28, 2004)

mic's been around long enough to know saying a sly remark like that would set certain people off.



> I thought it was bigger though...there is only one large cluster


Fucking, bull, shit. You were trying to be an asshole, you succeded 
and ruined a perfectly good thread because you had ***** envy.









Gee... I thought it would be bigger! 1 Cluster!1!1!1!1! [Oh my, what a piece of shit!1!1!]

tool


----------



## Godot (Sep 25, 2005)

pottebaum said:


> You trying to start shit with Kansas?!?!?!



:hahaha: good one! you pushed the crazy australian kid ovr the edge.


----------



## bennyboiler (Jul 22, 2003)

I honestly don't get this, the other Canadian forumers are all pretty easy going guys and can take opinions and observations like rational human beings. Say anything other than "omfg T.O is teh b3s7 city in t3h world most b00tifull 2!" and you are labled a troll. There must be something in the water over in Toronto?


----------



## mic (Jun 27, 2004)

Hillis said:


> mic's been around long enough to know saying a sly remark like that would set certain people off.
> 
> 
> Fucking, bull, shit. You were trying to be an asshole, you succeded
> ...



I clearly stated that I knew Melbourne was small...and a second city that no one knows about....I realise and have a realistic view of my city...

The Kansas comment was demonstrating the reaction of many TO forumers...overblown filled with insecurity.." How dare someone not love our city..." Get over it..I like TO but I dont love it, nor do I think that it is overly special in any way. oh well...you havent won over a lover here...why does it matter sooo much what I think...why get so flustered over one forumers opinion.


----------



## tigermike (May 5, 2006)

It wasn't just poor Mic...some of those comments were made by me...all I said was the pics posted looked flat and bland but I was happy to be proven wrong...I got attacked especially by the very insecure 'Taller Better'.....
Somebody did end up proving me wrong by then posting some very nice pictures of Toronto and I happily ate my words........
The TO forumers obviously cannot deal with criticism of any type and so from now on I suggest we boycott any thread with the word Toronto in it.....
That is the last time I will show any interest in any TO threads......


----------



## KGB (Sep 12, 2002)

Please keep obsevations and opinions confined to the thread topic. 

On one hand, I don't think anyone had delusions that downtown Toronto was on par with Manhattan, so that excuse doesn't wash. Conversely, I don't think anyone looking at aerials, street pics....or has been there in person, would conclude that downtown Toronto is "small"....whether it's geographic size or built form (highrise and otherwise)....it's pretty big....so that excuse doesn't wash either. These comments come from people who tend to have "issues" with Toronto from previous threads...so please dont claim innocence or harmless intent.

I don't have a problem with people making observations...even the usual ones...."bland", "flat", etc. I personally don't agree with those opinions, as the definition of "bland" means it would be some combination of uninteresting or homogenous....and Downtown Toronto does not resemble that description at all....and I'm more than happy to debate those issues....or more than happy to agree with you (bad architecture for specific buildings, poor land use, parking lots, etc)

So pick a specific constructive criticism, and let's deal with it.





KGB


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

i don't really understand what the big deal is. Let's just move on here!


----------



## Godot (Sep 25, 2005)

an invitation to debate? I smell one very happy troll.
so much for this picture show.


----------



## KGB (Sep 12, 2002)

"Let's just move on here! "


Gotcha



Here's an aerial of downtown circa late 60's.....






And a couple of more recent ones....I like these ones cause they show the Midtown clusters as well as Downtown (sorry if these have already been posted).












KGB


----------



## KGB (Sep 12, 2002)

KGB


----------



## xuite (Apr 29, 2006)

KGB thanks for the great pics of Toronto.


----------



## Rapid (May 31, 2004)

zuper clarity in the last one!


----------



## lezgotolondon (Aug 31, 2010)

no more updates?

i'd like to see some aerial pics of Toronto


----------

